# Moody partner



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder if there is a way to get through to my partner how disruptive his moody behaviour can be on our family. If he feels down, everything that comes out of his mouth is negative. Then it is only a small step to him stomping around, crashing & banging & cursing. I don't want my kids to grow up thinking this is a good way to behave, but with him as their role model ...?


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

Something tells me he is not one that would opt to speak to a counsellor. But perhaps you can bring up the situtation in a light atmosphere when he is a good mood.


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

You migh talso want to see if he will go in and see his Dr. There might be an underlying reason for his mood swings. Men get depressed just like women do. Especialy this day and age when the doller does not go as far as it use to. Could be stress at work, finaces any number of things.

I also think sitting down and writing a short letter explaining how his mood distrupts the house hold might be a good idea. Us men seam to be more visual with things LOL.


----------

